# Grinnell Tournament on August 7th



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)

9th ANNUAL
Vince Rook Memorial
GUARANTEED PAYOUT:
1ST PLACE = $1000.00 9TH PLACE = $100.00
2ND PLACE = $500.00 10TH PLACE = $100.00
3RD PLACE = $400.00 11TH PLACE = $100.00
4TH PLACE = $300.00 20TH PLACE = $100.00
5TH PLACE = $200.00 25TH PLACE = $100.00
6TH PLACE = $100.00 30TH PLACE = $100.00
7TH PLACE = $100.00 40TH PLACE = $100.00
8TH PLACE = $100.00
$10.00 OF ENTRY FEE GOES TO LUNKER POT
(For more information, contact: Jerry Davis @ 251-937-8682 or Ray Long @ 251-937-4048)
Proceeds will help support the Catfish Round-Up for the Handicap
Date: August 7, 2010
Entry Fee: $80.00 per boat / Lunker included / Launch included
Landing: Lower Bryant’s (HWY 225) / Time: Safelight to 4:00PM
PRE-TOURNAMENT MEETING – THURSDAY, AUGUST 5 – 6:30PM
WRIGHT’S MOTOR PARTS, 408 D’OLIVE ST. (937-2591), BAY MINETTE
RULES & REGULATIONS
1. All State and Local laws must be followed.
2. Life jackets must be worn while boat is on plane.
3. NO alcoholic beverages allowed during tournament hours.
4. 5 fish limit per boat. 2-person team per boat.
5. All fish must be caught during this tournament from your registered boat, in public waters. No boat switching allowed.
6. You cannot leave your boat during tournament hours except for dire emergency.
7. Safe boating conduct must be observed at all times by all tournament competitors.
8. Competitors are expected to follow high standards of sportsmanship, courtesy and safety.
9. Tournament time will be from safelight to 4:00pm. Anyone not back by 4:00pm will be disqualified.
10. Artificial baits only – no trolling allowed. If you are caught disregarding tournament rules, you will be disqualified.
11. All boats must launch from the designated landing. No trailering boats allowed.
12. Winners will be subject to a polygraph examination, results will be final.
( Mail Entry forms to: Lower Alabama Grinnell Rodeo – 48440 Long Lane – Bay Minette, AL 36507 )
I hereby waive and release the host sponsors, tournament officials and all contestants from all claims of injury and/or property damage
incurred in connection with this tournament. I have read and fully understand the stated rules and agree to abide in the rules and
decisions of the tournament committee.
_________________________________________ _______________________________________
BOATER (Please Print Clearly) PARTNER (Please Print Clearly)


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

We're gonna come up there and fish the tournament.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Im thinking about it. But I hate even touching those nasty ba$turds.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hell, as many as I've been catching bass fishing lately, sounds like a good idea....but I hate em, can't stand em. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)

Come on and fish - always a good time, but its going to be hot. You can still register and fish the morning of the tournament. PM me if anyone has any questions.

Mike


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

16BAMA said:


> Come on and fish - always a good time, but its going to be hot. You can still register and fish the morning of the tournament. PM me if anyone has any questions.
> 
> Mike


HOT! is and under statement. We went up there last weekend to look around and the water temp. in the dead lakes was 99 degrees :devil2:. I realy don't expect to catch anything cause its been 12 years sence I've fished the river. But, no Outcast shark tournament  The next best thing is a Mudfish tourny :thumbup:


----------



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)

10-4 My main goal is to not pass out! We fished Dead Lake a few weeks ago when it wasn't as hot and it was still bad. We caught some small fish - caught more bass than grinnell.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Same thing for us. We caught 19 Bass (12" to 14") and 2 Mudfish that didn't weigh much over a pound.


----------

